# 1st Annual Smoketoberfest in Kansas City



## awt001 (Sep 27, 2012)

http://smoketoberfest.compbbq.com/

Click above to register and for more info!


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 27, 2012)

Too far for me but thanks for the link.


----------



## awt001 (Oct 15, 2012)

Still not too late to jump in - mot many teams have registered and there is a minimum of a grand in prize money to be taken home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

